# Uwell Crown Tank with Commercial Coils



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

I eventually Tried out my Crown tank last night ,After a good was and dry I took My time in wicking the Coil ( 0.5 ohm coil) Filled the tank and let it sit for 10 mins or so.

You need a bit of time breaking in the coil.. Id say a little over a tank does it nicely.. (Until its broken in there is an off taste to the vape) Once its broken in, WOW!!!! This is the Smoothest most flavour filled/ smoothest vape I have ever experienced!!! No spit back or gurgling.. Just smooth Vapour.

I vape at around 30 Watts with the airflow slightly opened.

IM SUPER IMPRESSED WITH THIS JEM

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (5/2/16)

Glad you broke that badboy in the right way.
The taste at first sucks. But after about half a tank for me she kicks in.

I run the .5 at least 50w with full airflow. So many options on this thing.
But the flavor is constant.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (5/2/16)

Got mine tuesday and totally blown away. 120w long lung hit no hint of dryness, this is one bad ass tank. Pity the RBA is not as good as the coils.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Glad you broke that badboy in the right way.
> The taste at first sucks. But after about half a tank for me she kicks in.
> 
> I run the .5 at least 50w with full airflow. So many options on this thing.
> But the flavor is constant.


 @GlacieredPyro , Yes the flavour does suck at first hahahaha BUT I persevered, and I'm so glad that I did ( Thank goodness I read about the "breaking in of the coil" before I tried it...
So happy I bought this.. Just ordered another one in black, I'm that Impressed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (5/2/16)

Sprint said:


> Got mine tuesday and totally blown away. 120w long lung hit no hint of dryness, this is one bad ass tank. Pity the RBA is not as good as the coils.



that's where the Griffin comes in


----------



## Greyz (5/2/16)

Can't explain it but everytime I read about this tank I get that FOMO feeling 
1st stop Velocity dripper, next stop Uwell crown

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (5/2/16)

Sprint said:


> Got mine tuesday and totally blown away. 120w long lung hit no hint of dryness, this is one bad ass tank. Pity the RBA is not as good as the coils.


I'm working on that. 
I need to find something to coil 5mm ID and I think the rba will be as good as the standard coils. 
There is a thread I started where you can see what I'm doing with the rebuildable base.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (5/2/16)

Christos said:


> I'm working on that.
> I need to find something to coil 5mm ID and I think the rba will be as good as the standard coils.
> There is a thread I started where you can see what I'm doing with the rebuildable base.


Link to thread?. I saw a video for a vertical rebuild on the RBA which I'm also busy with now.


----------



## Jan (5/2/16)

I also love my Crown. The flavor is so intense that I am considering to dilute some of my liquid. There is a nice video on you tube (cant find the link right now) on how to rebuild the stock coils.


----------



## Duffie12 (5/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> I eventually Tried out my Crown tank last night ,After a good was and dry I took My time in wicking the Coil ( 0.5 ohm coil) Filled the tank and let it sit for 10 mins or so.



Not sure I understand. Did you re-wick the commercial coil?


----------



## Jan (5/2/16)

Here you go:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Not sure I understand. Did you re-wick the commercial coil?


 I use the stock coil. 0.5 Ohm.. No don't rewisk just prime it properly with Juice before I use?


----------



## Duffie12 (5/2/16)

Cool. Thanks.


Chezzig said:


> I use the stock coil. 0.5 Ohm.. No don't rewisk just prime it properly with Juice before I use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Christos said:


> I'm working on that.
> I need to find something to coil 5mm ID and I think the rba will be as good as the standard coils.
> There is a thread I started where you can see what I'm doing with the rebuildable base.


 I wish I had the patience time & to learn the rebuildables.. But I just don't, and to be honest.. I love the convenience of 'spare Coils"


----------



## Christos (5/2/16)

I just need a bigger ID for the coil. This build was rather good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greg (5/2/16)

Hi Chezzig, got mine today but I didn't clean the tank before I started using it... are you supposed to do this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/16)

Greg said:


> Hi Chezzig, got mine today but I didn't clean the tank before I started using it... are you supposed to do this?



You should indeed clean new tanks when you first get them... some like the Kangertech Tanks are perfectly clean when they arrive... but a lot of them still have machine oil and other contaminants... the rule is wash them thoroughly before use. I find Sunlight Dishwasher Liquid works very well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Greg (5/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> You should indeed clean new tanks when you first get them... some like the Kangertech Tanks are perfectly clean when they arrive... but a lot of them still have machine oil and other contaminants... the rule is wash them thoroughly before use. I find Sunlight Dishwasher Liquid works very well.


Thanks Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Greg said:


> Hi Chezzig, got mine today but I didn't clean the tank before I started using it... are you supposed to do this?


 @Greg I agree with @Rob Fisher .... And Prep that coil big time... start on low watts when you start then slowly go up... Your first tank or so isn't going to taste right .. but persevere , it gets better  Let us know what you think of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kayzer (5/2/16)

Greg said:


> Hi Chezzig, got mine today but I didn't clean the tank before I started using it... are you supposed to do this?



I found that my Crown was super clean when i got.

With some manufacturers you find residual machine oil on new tanks and that will ruin your first tank of juice if you go straight in.

Generally I go straight in with juice, but I rely on lots of reviews before I even make the purchase so I know the QC situation by the time I buy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kayzer (5/2/16)

@Chezzig thanks for starting this thread. I vaped my crown all the way to work this morning.

I love it like a fat kid loves cake

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Kayzer said:


> @Chezzig thanks for starting this thread. I vaped my crown all the way to work this morning.
> 
> I love it like a fat kid loves cake


 Hahahahaha, I like that @Kayzer , and this way we get the cake flavour without the calories... Love that !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Christos said:


> View attachment 44990
> View attachment 44991
> 
> I just need a bigger ID for the coil. This build was rather good.


 That's soo confusing... lolol


----------



## Kayzer (5/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Hahahahaha, I like that @Kayzer , and this way we get the cake flavour without the calories... Love that !!



What I didn't mention was that I was vaping Debbie Does Doughnuts!!  : I get a dark choc inhale and confectionary exhale. Great production of flavour and clouds.

Just to add further: I rotate my coils to make them last longer. After 3 or 4 tanks, I soak the coil in vodka for a while, swab them with earbuds to get the gunk then hot water bath before letting dry.
They recover very well and wick even better after the was cycle.

I've been rotating 3 coils for 2 months since I learned this technique.

Disclaimer: I also have 3 tanks in rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Kayzer said:


> What I didn't mention was that I was vaping Debbie Does Doughnuts!!  : I get a dark choc inhale and confectionary exhale. Great production of flavour and clouds.
> 
> Just to add further: I rotate my coils to make them last longer. After 3 or 4 tanks, I soak the coil in vodka for a while, swab them with earbuds to get the gunk then hot water bath before letting dry.
> They recover very well and wick even better after the was cycle.
> ...


 Wow, That's a very handy tip @Kayzer , thank you for that one  Now I just need to buy a bottle of Vodka lolol


----------



## Andre (5/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Wow, That's a very handy tip @Kayzer , thank you for that one  Now I just need to buy a bottle of Vodka lolol


No, no, no....every vaper must have a bottle of Vodka! Not only for the coil cleaning, but it is the correct stuff to clean your new tanks with as well - see link below. And it gets rid of those cloying flavours left over in your tank when you want to refill with a new juice.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-machinists-warning-about-new-tanks.t13738/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Andre said:


> No, no, no....every vaper must have a bottle of Vodka! Not only for the coil cleaning, but it is the correct stuff to clean your new tanks with as well - see link below. And it gets rid of those cloying flavours left over in your tank when you want to refill with a new juice.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-machinists-warning-about-new-tanks.t13738/


 This is the first time I have hear this @Andre .....!!!! So glad that I have now because there is nothing worse than those cloying flavours hanging around in a newly filled tank! I'm def going to buy a bottle now.
Ive also never "cleaned my coils" I Just reuse and wait for the old flavour to disappear as I vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (5/2/16)

I also love my crown and went through the initial weird taste but now it vapes nicely! Still waiting for a chance to start on the cubis tank though..this tank has been too awesome and i dont wanna change tanks..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (5/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> That's soo confusing... lolol


What is confusing?


----------



## Christos (5/2/16)

Andre said:


> No, no, no....every vaper must have a bottle of Vodka! Not only for the coil cleaning, but it is the correct stuff to clean your new tanks with as well - see link below. And it gets rid of those cloying flavours left over in your tank when you want to refill with a new juice.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-machinists-warning-about-new-tanks.t13738/


I use surgical spirits or rubbing alcohol. 
Just take o rings off first because the alcohol tends to shrink o rings.


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Christos said:


> What is confusing?


 Building coils


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> I also love my crown and went through the initial weird taste but now it vapes nicely! Still waiting for a chance to start on the cubis tank though..this tank has been too awesome and i dont wanna change tanks..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


 @Cobrali , I just couldn't do the Cubis.. Much to my disappointment.


----------



## Christos (5/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Building coils


If you are in the sandton area and buy me coffee perhaps I'll introduce you to rebuilding. Otherwise ignore my posts 

It's actually quite simple if you understand a few basics. 

Knowledge dispels fear.


----------



## Cobrali (5/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> @Cobrali , I just couldn't do the Cubis.. Much to my disappointment.


Well i will get around to it once i place my order for the cubis rba's but i guess everyone has their own tank of choice. I have met ppl who love the tfv4 and recommended it but my friend @Lim said if i wanted flavour i should go for the crown..and so i did.  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg (5/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> @Greg I agree with @Rob Fisher .... And Prep that coil big time... start on low watts when you start then slowly go up... Your first tank or so isn't going to taste right .. but persevere , it gets better  Let us know what you think of it


Well well well! Cleaned the tank, primed the coil some more, filled her up and vaped through half the tank and now she is dropping flavor and clouds like its raining sweet banana toffee gumdrops!!  This is gonna be a good weekend! Thanks for the tips guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (5/2/16)

Greg said:


> Well well well! Cleaned the tank, primed the coil some more, filled her up and vaped through half the tank and now she is dropping flavor and clouds like its raining sweet banana toffee gumdrops!!  This is gonna be a good weekend! Thanks for the tips guys.


Just don't use all your juice this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Christos said:


> If you are in the sandton area and buy me coffee perhaps I'll introduce you to rebuilding. Otherwise ignore my posts
> 
> It's actually quite simple if you understand a few basics.
> 
> Knowledge dispels fear.


 I actually Am very near to the Sandton area and very near to a seattle coffee shop... I Might just take you up on your offer


----------



## Greg (5/2/16)

Christos said:


> Just don't use all your juice this weekend


Ha! gonna definitely be brewing me up some tonight because im probably going to finish my juice before I get home at this rate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Greg said:


> Well well well! Cleaned the tank, primed the coil some more, filled her up and vaped through half the tank and now she is dropping flavor and clouds like its raining sweet banana toffee gumdrops!!  This is gonna be a good weekend! Thanks for the tips guys.


 Wooooooohhhoooooooo!!! Awesome  what Juice you got in her?


----------



## Greg (5/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Wooooooohhhoooooooo!!! Awesome  what Juice you got in her?


Its a banana toffee, got it from Steven from Budget vapes... I definitely recommend it. he is somewhere on the forum and not sure if is still running but he has a special for 3 X 30ml juice (your choice of flavor) and one extra 30ml lime for R300.00!! you can go wrong..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Greg said:


> Its a banana toffee, got it from Steven from Budget vapes... I definitely recommend it. he is somewhere on the forum and not sure if is still running but he has a special for 3 X 30ml juice (your choice of flavor) and one extra 30ml lime for R300.00!! you can go wrong..


 Cool, Ill google and see if I come-up with his website


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Cool, Ill google and see if I come-up with his website


 Hmmmm Nothing


----------



## Greg (5/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Hmmmm Nothing


Heres his number, 074 129 8766

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (5/2/16)

The Crown is also my best vape so far. I have many juices in my rotation, some for the past 6 months.....I thought these were great in the FeV.

But the flavour in the Crown is so much better! I bought a second one.

The FeV is more of a workhorse and will still be my companion for the travelling . But at home, in the evenings, it is pure enjoyment to blow huge clouds with lots of flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (5/2/16)

Tota


Tom said:


> The Crown is also my best vape so far. I have many juices in my rotation, some for the past 6 months.....I thought these were great in the FeV.
> 
> But the flavour in the Crown is so much better! I bought a second one.
> 
> The FeV is more of a workhouse and will still be my companion for the travelling . But at home, in the evenings, it is pure enjoyment to blow huge clouds with lots of flavour.


totally agree @Tom and that's how I feel amount my Subtank mini too


----------

